

Massive Barge On San Francisco Bay Likely Secret Google Facility - bgtyhn
http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2013/10/25/secret-google-facility-found-floating-on-san-francisco-bay/

======
ChuckMcM
Already talked about this, but the coverage suggests that the BCNC will not
allow Google to do anything with it given the lack of permits.

